# Classifieds access?



## sambascombe (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys- Just got my info through for my membership and I am eager to buy some bits for my new car, how do we go about getting access to the Classifieds section?

thanks!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Post here

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## sambascombe (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

